# Schoner aus Schaumstoff für Oberrohr, woher bekommen`?`



## Schraubereddie (15. August 2010)

Schoner aus Schaumstoff für Oberrohr, woher bekommen`?`
ich wollte an mein Bike so eine Schaumstoffumantelung am Oberrohr verpassen.

Früher gab es doch bei BMX sowas mit Druckknöpfen.


----------



## RISE (15. August 2010)

http://www.parano-garage.de/item.php4?ItemID=5303


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

